# Marlin 336ss or xlr



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't mind a new 336, but I don't know which one to get. The 336ss sure is a beautiful gun. The main difference between the two is the barrel length. Would 4 inchs make a noticable difference in performance.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Mattu said:


> Would 4 inchs make a noticable difference in performance.


Think ya' need to address that question to the ladies. LOL. :lol:


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Not exactly what I meant


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I know. I guess I owe ya' a proper answer. You can expect about 50 feet/sec. per inch of barrel. In a 30/30 something on the order of 18-20" is about right, longer will give you a bit more velocity but not much since you're not talking about that much of a powder charge or that high of a velocity ctg. to begin with. If you'll be using iron sights then the longer barrel will give you a longer sight radius which makes sighting more accurate but a longer barrel doesn't necessarly make the gun any more accurate. If I had the money in my pocket and were looking for a 150yrd. deer gun in a 336 I'd get one in .35Rem. which I think is a much better brush ctg. then the 30/30 Win. Another nice one would be the Cowboy Rifle in 38/55Win. but you'd almost have to handload to make it worth it, factory ammo is kind of hard to find and it's also expensive too. If I could have any Marlin I'd get the 450Marlin Guide gun. I think it'd be just about the most powerful brush gun you could find in a "normal" lever gun. Anyway, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. LOL.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I guess a smaller 336 would make more since if there is a very minimal gain in velocity and accuracy. Besides, brush guns should be compact.


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

TN.Frank said:


> If I had the money in my pocket and were looking for a 150yrd. deer gun in a 336 I'd get one in .35Rem. which I think is a much better brush ctg. then the 30/30 Win.... Anyway, that's my story and I'm stickin' to it. LOL.


You stick to it! A .35 Rem is fine cartridge, but is not superior to a 30-30 in any way that matters in the field... which is why you see so few of them, relative to 30-30.

Your firearms sense is as suspect as Mr. Paine's prejudices against churches.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Would 4 inchs make a noticable difference in performance.


Yes..................... if using the new Leverevolution ammo which the gun is designed for. For regular 150 and 170 grain 30-30 rounds, probable not.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

if i were you i'd wait untill spring and buy a new 308mx. it fires a round the same as 308 win but with a rimed case and it's called the 308 marlin express


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

I believe the new Marlin with the longer barrel has Ballard instead of micro groove rifling. I have been waiting for them to do this for years. Yes, barrel length does matter to some people. I had a M94 with a 24" barrel and it was a dream. It's a rifle instead of a carbine. Stay away from the .35 Rem.. My brother has one. Nice gun but finding ammo in a lot of areas can be a bugger. Reloading material for 30-30's are dirt cheap and ammo can be found everywhere. The 30-30 just plain works...


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

I would get the long 30-30.


----------

